# Here is an alternative to the black rapid rs-4



## ghache (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to buy a strap that make sense and after reading these strap thread this week, i finally decided to give the rapid strap a try but i though there were kinda expensive.

I made a quick search on ebay and i found these.

RAPID LIGHT QUICK SHOULDER BELT STRAP for DSLR CAMERA on eBay.ca (item 280628967465 end time 14-Mar-11 02:55:50 EDT)

seems like its the same thing. + the METAL plate at the bottom where you hook the strap has another hole so you can still put your tripod mount. it even has the lock in the back so it doesnt slide in the back.


My experience with ebay cheap stuff so far has been really positive so i will buy this.


----------



## ghache (Mar 11, 2011)

I finally recieved the strap. +  a shot of the goodies i bought in the last couple of months.
d7000, grip, strap, sigma 70-200 2.8 (got it used today.) and a tokina 12-24 F4

I am totally happy with it, GREAT GREAT product at the right price imo. 

]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











2.

Strap has this metal plate instaid of the knob. alot more usefull since you can screw your tripod plate.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 12, 2011)

I really think what your going to love the most about these straps is when you go to grab your camera it wont be there, it will be busted in pieces in the middle of the road you just ran across. This is not something I would go cheap on.


----------



## ghache (Apr 1, 2011)

xjoewhitex said:


> I really think what your going to love the most about these straps is when you go to grab your camera it wont be there, it will be busted in pieces in the middle of the road you just ran across. This is not something I would go cheap on.


 
i am rocking that strap for the last couple of weeks with a 70-200 and nothing is busted. :lmao:


----------



## andynrach (Apr 1, 2011)

TY for posting this!  I'm looking for a new strap myself!  So you're liking the Sigma 70-200?  have you ever used the Nikkor 70-200?  Is it comparable?  I've been renting the 70-200 nikkor when the need arises but I've never tried the sigma version.  I am going to have to drop the cash and get one, but the sigma pricepoint leaves me with enough money to invest in a macro. heheheeh


----------



## ghache (Jun 3, 2011)

The sigma 70-200 hsm II is deffiently a good buy for the money. i love mine, you have to watch shutter speed at 200mm since its not OS but overall it a nice lens. IQ is good, zoomring feel smooth, its not that heavy, solid built and the focus motor is really fast. you cant go wrong, used they sells for not that much money compared to the VRII.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 3, 2011)

You must watch the plate as it tends to loosen.  This is the result of two factors in my opinion; first the rubber backing does not grip well to the camera body & secondly the length of the plate from the camera mount to the strap mount is so long it provides a lot of leverage.  I just set the plate aside & use the tripod plate to fasten the strap.


----------



## flea77 (Jun 3, 2011)

Ron,

That is a pretty dangerous setup you have there. That D ring on the tripod plate is not solid, it is split in the center and just bent into shape. You are just asking for that D ring to spread apart and let the camera hit the floor. There are a few things in life I will not skimp on, straps that hold up cameras is one of them.

Allan


----------



## ghache (Jun 3, 2011)

the plate that comes with the strap is just fine, or you can just use the black rapid pin


----------



## djacobox372 (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheap Chinese product in violation of us patents,  if u buy it you are complicit to a crime, but nobody will ever come after you since every body is in the back pocket of that communist nation


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 3, 2011)

flea77 said:


> Ron,
> 
> That is a pretty dangerous setup you have there. That D ring on the tripod plate is not solid, it is split in the center and just bent into shape. You are just asking for that D ring to spread apart and let the camera hit the floor.
> Allan



Interesting point of view Allan.  I suppose it could be an issue with a poor quality "D" ring but I would be more concerned with pulling the tripod mount out of the camera with my gear than the ring failing.


----------



## ghache (Jun 3, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> Cheap Chinese product in violation of us patents, if u buy it you are complicit to a crime, but nobody will ever come after you since every body is in the back pocket of that communist nation


these damn criminals.


----------



## Tony S (Jun 3, 2011)

I had the D-ring on the Monfrotto plate separate while using it on my R-Strap after about 9 months, once again having CPS got me back up and running quickly afterwards. I went back to the original connection point that came with the R-Strap (I have not updated to their new version). After it came apart I saw that the D ring only fits into the post about 1/16 of an inch on each side, not much there to hold a 1DMKIII and 70-200 IS in place.
  With the lighter wieght S5 it might be secure, but any DSLR with a lens on it could be prone to hitting the ground.


----------



## DerekSalem (Jun 4, 2011)

ghache said:


> xjoewhitex said:
> 
> 
> > I really think what your going to love the most about these straps is when you go to grab your camera it wont be there, it will be busted in pieces in the middle of the road you just ran across. This is not something I would go cheap on.
> ...


 
lol couple of weeks doesn't make it worthwhile. You could drive a Hummer for a couple of weeks and think it's a great car. 2 years later you'll have spinal problems.

If you're going to spend $2000 on a camera body, $2000 on single lenses, and $500+ on a flash...why are you afraid to spend $60 on something that will keep it all secure when you're walking around with it??


----------

